# Raw Video Of Elderly Woman Mugged



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2010)

What is interesting is that the guy and the camera happened to be there when the lady was being mugged and how it followed the "suspect's" every move in anticipation of the crime. Makes me wonder if the video wasn't set up?  What do you think? 
http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-1574...0BHBvcwM1BHNlYwNjbGlwcwRzbGsDcmF3dmlkZW9lbGRl


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> What is interesting is that the guy and the camera happened to be there when the lady was being mugged and how it followed the "suspect's" every move in anticipation of the crime. Makes me wonder if the video wasn't set up? What do you think?
> http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-1574...0BHBvcwM1BHNlYwNjbGlwcwRzbGsDcmF3dmlkZW9lbGRl


 

It won't show for me, probably a 'country' thing again but it does say it was a surveillance camera that caught it not a person.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> It won't show for me, probably a 'country' thing again but it does say it was a surveillance camera that caught it not a person.


I had to do the OP rather quickly and wasn't able to post my full thoughts on the matter. 
Far as I know auto surveillance cameras do not function the way this one did. They pan back and forth at timed intervals along a predetermined line of sight. This one (should you be able to see it eventually) moved like someone holding the camera. Following the suspect, then moving back quick to the intended targets and back to him then back to his truck and back to him again following him as he made his move, did the grab and followed him til he disappeared from camera range then back to the ladies lying on the ground and being helped by bystanders. Plus the truck the mugger got out of was conveniently parked in such a way that the camera could not pick up the license plate... and it was a nice, newer model truck as well. 

Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2010)

It was a manually operated camera.  The movement & panning are consistent with that... but I don't get why a camera would be there, why the robber would dump the truck like that, blocking a driveway...  

There's fishy stuff -- but it could easily be legit.


----------

